# Italian League Play-off



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Best of 5 

*Today* 

Milan VS Varese - the winner will play VS Siena

*Tomorrow*

F. Bologna VS Trieste - the winner will play VS Cantù
Naples VS Biella - the winner will play VS Rome
Roseto VS Reggio Calabria - the winner will play VS Treviso 

In the last day of the regular season ( saturday) *the topscorer* was Alphonso Ford (Siena) with 34 points, the *top rebounder* Chris Gatling (Pesaro) with 14 rebounds.

Gretz


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

My guess:

first round:
Roseto-Viola---------->Roseto 2-0
Milan-Varese---------->Milano 2-0
Fortitudo-Trieste----->Trieste 2-1
Naples-Biella---------->Napoli 2-1

Quarters:
Roseto-Benetton--------> Benetton 3-0
Milan-Siena---------------> Milano 3-2
Cantù-Trieste------------> Cantu 3-1
Virtus Rome-Naples-----> Virtus Roma 3-1

Semifinals
Benetton-Milan------->Benetton 3-0
Cantu-Virtus Rome--->Rome 3-2

Final
Benetton-Virtus Rome------->Benetton 3-2


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

For me

Roseto-RC ------------> RC 2-1
Milan-Varese ---------> Milan 2-1
F.Bologna-Trieste ---> F.Bologna 3-0
Naples-Biella ---------> Biella 2-1

Quarters 
RC-Treviso ------------> Treviso 3-0
Milan-Siena -----------> Milan 3-2
Cantù-F.Bologna ----> F.Bologna 3-2
Rome-Biella -----------> Rome 3-1

Semifinals
Treviso-Milan ---------> Treviso 3-2
F.Bologna-Rome -----> Rome 3-1

Final 
Treviso-Rome ---------> Rome 3-2


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Varese wins at Milan by 1 point. Ouch!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> Varese wins at Milan by 1 point. Ouch!


Yep, what a game  

Great 1th half of Varese VS a bad Milan, that in the 2th half catched up till - 1 ( at the end *65-66* )

Today evening the other games


----------



## North Korean (May 7, 2003)

Da spaghetti Leag' iz seriously brilliant this seas'n. Lots of surpriz's, a massive Roma and Milano, a crappy Virtus. In da end tho, de champ iz gonna be da same. I mean, dis Beneton deservz to be even da Yuroleag' champ. For real. They r gonna be really unlucky if they don't hav' Tyus ready for da games. It gwould be unfair, if u ask me. Cantu waz a thre't 4 da Trevizo team but they suffer'd 2 much injuriez right? They r cool. We may see dem in da Yuroleag' nex' year. 
Respect.


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

*CAntù*

Hi Morth Korean,
for real my team, CAntù(where I live), suffered only one injuries, but this occoured at our leader Jerry McCollough, and without him , our chancae to win the Chempionship(even before there was Bennetton!!) are incosistent!Now we have Tyson Wheeler that's a good playa' but not Jerry!!
We can't go into Euroleague without win the Championship cause we lost the second spot in the regular season when we lost by 30 (!?!?!?) with Rome!
I hope for the postseason , but it's hard!We'll see!
bye bRuce


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

What a surprise : last evening Varese won VS Milan *59-60* with a buzzer-beater-triple of *Rusty LaRue* and go to the quarter of final VS Siena.

But it's a partial surprise : the Varese of the last regular season's games was very good ...

Today the other 2 games NaplesVSBiella and RosetoVSReggio Calabria


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

So far:

Roseto-RC ------------> 1-1
Milan-Varese ---------> Varese 2-1
F.Bologna-Trieste ---> F.Bologna 2-0
Naples-Biella ---------> 1-1


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Roseto-Viola RC ------------> Viola RC 2-1
Milan-Varese ---------> Varese 2-1
F.Bologna-Trieste ---> F.Bologna 2-0
Naples-Biella ---------> Naples 2-1

Fortidudo easy on Trieste, all the other was pretty close, VERY close.

Quarters 
RC-Treviso 
Varese-Siena
Cantù-F.Bologna
Rome-Naples

Rome vs Naples is fascinating.:grinning:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> Roseto-Viola RC ------------> Viola RC 2-1
> Milan-Varese ---------> Varese 2-1
> F.Bologna-Trieste ---> F.Bologna 2-0
> ...


Well ... almeno RC l'ho indovinata :grinning: 

News : the new main sponsor of Virtus Rome is "Lottomatica" and from september they will be the sponsor of the new Palaeur too.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Quarter finals 1st game

Benetton - Viola 73-74 (surprise surprise)
Virtus Rome - Naples 77-72
Cantu - Fortitudo Bologna 77-74
Siena - Varese 73-65


9000 screaming fans are expected to attend the retourn game in Reggio Calabria.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

For the Greek posters herebelow Sigalas in Viola jersey vs Langdon yesterday at Treviso.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> Quarter finals 1st game
> 
> Benetton - Viola 73-74 (surprise surprise)
> ...



Yup, what a surprise ... but after the Final4 Treviso has still some truble ...
Surely the Pentimele arena of Reggio will be full after the 7,000 people of the regular-season game VS Benetton.

For Bologna a super A.J. Guyton with 8/12 from 3 ( 8/10 til 38' )
 

Gretz


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

Yea', a great surprise in Treviso, but I think they'll win the serie without any trouble (Even if I don't hope that)!
Yesterday, guyton was unreal, very impressive, and give me a little hartbreak whenever he shots the ball!But we win and , if bologna dosen't win with that 3pt percentage, I hope that in Cantù they never can win!
Bye Bruce


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> For the Greek posters herebelow Sigalas in Viola jersey vs Langdon yesterday at Treviso.


wow they won Benetton in Treviso? Bravo Giorgo!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hell, Treviso loses again !

Reggio Calabria VS Treviso *65-58* ( Reggio 2-0 !! )
Naples VS Rome *70-84* ( Rome 2-0 )
Varese VS Siena *73-76* ( Siena 2-0 )
F.Bologna VS Cantù *95-93* ( 1-1 )

Varese and Cantù have lost on the buzzer.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>italianBBlover</b>!
> Hell, Treviso loses again !
> 
> Reggio Calabria VS Treviso *65-58* ( Reggio 2-0 !! )


hahaha bye bye Benetton. I wonder if Reggio Calabria can win the championship now


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

8.000 fans at "Pentimele" arena in Reggio Calabria.
Benetton is not finished yet, but have to win 3 in a row now, and while next one in Treviso I foresee a large victory by the greens, the next one in RC will be crucial and not easy.

Viola: Rombaldoni 20, Mazzarino 3, Lamma 2, Sigalas 2, Eze 4, Eubanks 21, Ivory 5, Williams 4, Cittadini 2, Beard 2. 

Benetton: Nicola, Edney 12, Langdon 9, Pittis 2, Marconato 8, Bulleri 7, O’Bannon, Markoishvili 3, Garbajosa 17, Eppehelmer.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today evening's games (best of 5 )

Rome VS Naples *75-97* (Rome 2-1)

Siena VS Varese *72-60* (Siena 3-0 and go to the semifinal)

Treviso VS Reggio Calabria *97-70* (Reggio Calabria 2-1)

Cantù VS Fortitudo Bologna *87-102* (Bologna 2-1)


This evening Naples shoots from 3 with the 67% (14/21) !


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Naples big hit! But Rome will win anyway IMO.
But top game will be in Reggio Calabria. The "Pentimele" arena was sold out before game #3, so without even knowing if there would have been a # 4 game. Hot weather there.
Cantu lost at home after I think 23 wins. The series is alive, but Fortitudo would have to win at the "Pianella" again and I don't think this will gonna happen.
Varese was the weakest of the bunch and the result is no surprise.


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

> Cantu lost at home after I think 23 wins. The series is alive, but Fortitudo would have to win at the "Pianella" again and I don't think this will gonna happen.


well man, if we loose in bologna tomorrow we're out of the contest!!!!!
So they can close the serie at home tomorrow!
obiusvly, I hope we can win in Bologna!!!
What a ****ty loose!!!!!!Damn!
Bye bruce


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today's evening games (best of 5 )

Reggio Calabria VS Treviso *69-71* (2-2)
Naples VS Rome *92-105* ( Rome 3-1 and go to the semifinal)
Fortitudo Bologna VS Cantù *86-77* ( Bologna 3-1 and go to the semifinal)

What a huge game in Naples for Rome ! the capital's team shoots with 54% from 2 and 52% from 3; monster-evening for Myers : *40* points in 28 minutes with 4/5 from 2, 8/12 from 3 and 8/8 from the "charity line" !!!!

And what and exciting game for the 9,000 people in Reggio's Pentimele arena : 69-69 with 18 seconds to the last buzzer,but then Edney made 2 points and Treviso won ... 
So Treviso takes the serie on 2-2.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

The semifinals are :

*Rome* VS *Bologna*

*Siena* VS *Treviso or Reggio Calabria*


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Wow ... few minutes ago I saw on TV some highlights of Bologna-Cantù : Mate Skelin made 2 *fabulous* slam-dunks  !!! 

What a show :yes:


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

*Skelin*

Man, what a nightmare!!!Skelin is orrible to see and, to me is an overrated palya'!!!TO see him (live)made two dunks is too mucth for me!
The game was the usually fight and maybe they shows a little more aggressive!When we were on +4 two calls against us put out of the game defintely the team!!!!
The travel bologna-Cantù was very sad, a whole year like 2nd team in the league and we loose in the quarter final three times for little things!It's hard!
Thanks guys, I hope I'll see you next year at Pianella!
Bye Bruce


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Skelin*



> Originally posted by <b>ehilbruce</b>!
> Man, what a nightmare!!!Skelin is orrible to see and, to me is an overrated palya'!!!TO see him (live)made two dunks is too mucth for me!


In the game he made 5 dunks ( 7/8 ) :grinning: 

Goodbye great Cantù, but now it's the time for "serious" things  

Ciao

PS when will the "Piramide" ready ?


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Honestly, for what we have seen during the reagoulsr season I've never tought that Fortitudo could beat Cantu. Seems that Cantu has arrived at this pint a little tired, the bench is not up to the level of the starters, plus injuries have played a part also.
Chapeau to Cantu, a great goup of fighters.

Naples says good-bye against a stellar Rome, a team that is growed game by game. Very good season for Naples anyway.

Viola vs Benetton have been really hot. And is not finished yet. Don't count Viola off, they have nothing to loose, will play motivated yet relaxed. Rombaldoni is for real and the greens have lost the edge they had seasonlong.

Rome will win the championsip.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>
> Rome will win the championsip.


I agree, for me too :yes:


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

I heard Edney scored 12 of the last 18 pts of Benetton... sorta re-proved of his winning ability after the F4...

Benetton will advance...but they seem much less untouchable then b4. Rome can be a big pain in the *** for them. The trio of Jenkins-Myers-Parker...pffffff... so much talent.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Santiago, Tusek & Righetti are no sluch, either.
Righetti is ready for the big time, IMO.










For whom who didn't know Righetti's father is one of the best Italian Boxeurs of the '80s.


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

> Goodbye great Cantù, but now it's the time for "serious" things


Serious thing can 't be so serious without the only team that shown as a big team else Benetton, during the whole year!
Man, it's so sad!


> PS when will the "Piramide" ready ?


Now it's impossible to finish that!!Like many big thing in Italy it's in the stadio that I've to pay more money to finish that to rebuild from the beginning!!!!!We'll see!
Fortitudo is a good team but , onestly, if we play with McCollough the series probably finish on a 3-0 and we go to the semifinals!!
That's the key!!
We had a chance even without him but we can't win down the stretch three of four game!
And now we have to fight for handle our player!
Rome is a good team and , if they can, the leauge help a little this team to advances in the finals (is too important to have a big city and market like that), but I think that Treviso could win again the Championsihp!!!
Bye bruce


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ehilbruce</b>!
> 
> Serious thing can 't be so serious without the only team that shown as a big team else Benetton, during the whole year!
> Man, it's so sad!


Ehilbruce, te lo scrivo in italiano per essere + chiaro possibile: la mia non voleva certo essere una considerazione offensiva nei confronti dell'Oregon ! sono da sempre un suo fan e soprattutto del grandissimo Shaun Stonerook ... però credo che per il bene del basket italiano vadano a fare finali ed Euroleague teams che possono disporre di pubblici numerosi e risonanza sui media (senza aiuti di sorta, cmq!).
Vedi Roma con il Palaeur da 15,000 persone il prossimo campionato o Milano.

Ovviamente realtà come Cantù, Roseto o Avellino vanno benone, però cerchiamo di non esagerare con le "provinciali"  

Un salutone


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today afternoon - game 5

Treviso VS Reggio Calabria *79-59* ( Treviso 3-2 and goes to the semifinal )

Very good game of NT center Denis Marconato : 14 points and 17 rebounds :yes:


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

*Cantù*

Ciao italian,
in effetti io uso questo forum anche per tenrmi un po' allenato il mio, scarso, inglese, solo che è più facile fraintendere!
Non mi offendo certo per le tue considerazioni, in gran parte condivisibili, io volevo solo dire che, dal lato puramente tecnico, le semifinali senza Cantù, non sono l'espressione delle quattro migliori squadre del campionato!Ovvio che i playoffs non sono la matematica!
Per quello che dici tu sulle grandi piazze, ti posso anche dar ragione, però , come dimostrato in questi anni, Roma e Milano soprattutto, abbisognano di grandissime squadre per portare un' accettabile attenzione su di se'!Ciclicamente purtroppo , come dimostrato anche dalla virtus, capita l'annata sbagliata e, nelle stesse grandi città, non essendoci cultura cestistica radicata, si andrebe a perdere tutto in un secondo!
Con questo voglio dirti che , secondo me, il basket non riuscirà mai ad avanzare più di tanto nel nostro paese (troppo legato alla palla a pentagoni!), e quindi , a questo punto, anche realtà minori, ma con un seguito costante, sicuro, non possono far male al basket.
Purtroppo non stiamo i america, i mercti televisivi non sono tutto in fondo, ma credo che se anche milano fosse andata avanti nei PO di sicuro fra derby di coppa e finale di campionato , non avrebbe suscitato tutto sto' rumore.Come dimostrato dal fatto che , pur con un anno buonissimo, la gente ci ha meso un bel po' a farsi vedere al palazzo!
Sinceramente spero di sbagliarmi, ma ho paura che , pur con tutti gli sforzi di gente che ama LO sport , come noi, esso rimarrà sempre, fondamentamente, uno sport di nicchia!
Scusa la lunghezza e ciao,
Bruce
P.S.Ieri festa al pianella, un po' pallosa , ma strappalacrime, chissà se rivedrò i miei campioni!Stonerook è il tuo idolo ma senza McCollough i Po njon li ha giocati, e ieri e ra tristissimo!


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

I get your point Heilbruce but must say that ALL the small realities of Italian BB are facing serous financial problems. Cantu itself is a small budget reality, Viola is always in trouble, Trieste still don't know if there will be a team next season, and so on.
Unless a certain club has an investor/owner willing to put money in just for the sake of the sport (Scavolini, Snaidero, "L'emiro" or Banking groups like Montepashi) the future will be uncertain at least. The true and pure love for the sport from the 4-5.000 fans of a smalltown will not save Basketball in Italy.
Media exposure will, and will came only with big city (=big market) clubs fightin for the win. And I stress FOR THE WIN, not just to be there.
Ciao.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

On Benetton - Viola
For the 1st time in the play offs a club remounted from 0-2
But the biggest new is that Pittis was on the bench but did not played (muscolar problems). Last time that he DNP in an official game was 20 years ago!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today's evening Semifinals - best of 5

Treviso VS Siena *91-89* (1-0)

TV Nicola *26* points, Marconato _8_ rebounds
SI Ford *30* p. ; Turkcan _10_ reb.

TV 23/45 from 2, 12/25 from 3, 9/14 f.t.
SI 22/35 from 2, 10/26 from 3 , 15/19 f.t. 

------------------

Rome VS F.Bologna *71-62* (2-0)

RM Myers *18* points, Parker _10_ rebounds
BO A.J. Guyton *19* points, Galanda _9_ rebounds

RM 14/29 from 2, 8/26 from 3, 19/28 f.t.
BO 13/32 from 2, 5/23 from 3, 21/26 f.t.


Gretz !


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Game 2 of semifinal

-------------------------

F.Bologna VS Rome *83-80* ( 1-1)

Audience 5,500 

BO Gianluca Basile 17 points, Carlos Delfino 9 rebounds
RM Carlton Myers 23 points, Horace Jenkins 7 rebounds

BO 14/35 from 2, 11/23 from 3, 22/29 f.t.
RM 13/34 from 2, 12/27 from 3, 18/23 f.t.































-------------------------

Siena VS Treviso *78-81* 

Audience 5,000

SI Alphonso Ford 26 points, Roberto Chiacig 8 rebounds
TV Trajan Langdon 23 points, Jorge Garbajosa 11 rebounds

SI 22/39 from 2, 6/20 from 3, 16/20 f.t.
TV 18/39 from 2, 10/25 from 3, 15/17 f.t.

Gretz


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Semifinal - *game 3* (best of five )

Rome VS F.Bologna *96-89* ( Rome 2-1 )

RM Anthony Parker *26* points, Carlton Myers _7_ rebounds
BO Lubos Barton *19* points, Thomas Van Den Spiegel _8_ rebounds

RM 18/33 from 2, 13/24 from 3, 21/26 f.t.
BO 25/36 from 2, 7/20 from 3, 18/25 f.t.


-------------------

Treviso VS Siena *74-86* ( Treviso 2-1 )

TV Jorge Garbajosa *17* points, Denis Marconato _8_ rebounds
SI Alphonso Ford *24* points, Mirsad Turkcan _13_ rebounds

TV 18/40 from 2, 9/23 from 3, 11/17 f.t.
SI 22/30 from 2, 2/17 from 3, 20/25 f.t.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Cantù*



> Originally posted by <b>ehilbruce</b>!
> Ciao italian,
> in effetti io uso questo forum anche per tenrmi un po' allenato il mio, scarso, inglese, solo che è più facile fraintendere!
> Non mi offendo certo per le tue considerazioni, in gran parte condivisibili, io volevo solo dire che, dal lato puramente tecnico, le semifinali senza Cantù, non sono l'espressione delle quattro migliori squadre del campionato!Ovvio che i playoffs non sono la matematica!
> ...


If I only knew what you guys are talking about. I had taken some lessons on italian at the university but the teacher was too sexy to listen to what she was saying


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

*SEMIFINALS* - game 4

Siena VS Treviso *66-73* ( Treviso 3-1 and goes to the Final )


F.Bologna VS Rome *88-81* ( 2-2 , last game on thursday in Rome )

_Later the stats_ 

-----------------------------

Italian League Championship 

FINAL ( best of five )

*Treviso* VS Rome or F.Bologna


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Today's stats


Siena VS Treviso 66-73

Attendance 6,200 

SI Alphonso Ford *18* points, Mirsad Turkcan _10_ rebounds
TV Trajan Langdon *28* points, Jorge Garbajosa _9_ rebounds

SI 16/33 from 2, 7/26 from 3, 13/20 f.t.
TV 17/41 from 2, 6/18 from 3, 21/35 f.t.

---------------------------------

F.Bologna VS Rome 88-81

Attendance 5,500 

BO Giacomo Galanda *23* points, Carlos Delfino _6_ rebounds
RM Anthony Parker *21* points, Horace Jenkins _6_ rebounds

BO 25/40 from 2, 8/17 from 3, 14/20 f.t.
RM 22/44 from 2, 10/20 from 3, 7/11 f.t.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Here some pics of game-4 F.Bologna VS Rome ( thanks to telebasket.com )


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

My God .... in this evening's game-5 between Rome and F.Bologna, at 12th minute the capital's team is blowing away Fortitudo *31-8* !!


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

The Beauty of basketball : *41-35* at the pause ... 
But that all thanks to "Poz" ( 14 points )  

Great game !


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Well ... surprise surprise ... F.Bologna win at Rome *75-77* !

So Fortitudo goes to the Final with Treviso  

But Rome can be happy: after "light" years plays a semifinal and next year it'll be in Euroleague ! the huge Eur arena is just waiting :yes:


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

How is it possible for a crap team like FB to reach the final of the Foxy? It's amazing. Well done to them, but I still think they have no chance against TV.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>0==II=======></b>!
> How is it possible for a crap team like FB to reach the final of the Foxy? It's amazing. Well done to them, but I still think they have no chance against TV.


Well ... after years of superstars ( Wilkins, Myers, F.ucka, Rivers etc) this year Fortitudo was made by quite young promises like Delfino,Mancinelli, Skelin,Fultz,Guyton etc.
But in Fortitudo there some "old boys" like Pozzecco,Emilio Kovacic and Galanda.

In few words : a heap of young talent; and coach Repesa seems very good too.

Bye


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>0==II=======></b>!
> How is it possible for a crap team like FB to reach the final of the Foxy? It's amazing. Well done to them, but I still think they have no chance against TV.


Because they are always lucky, it's something incredible. 

a) They had to meet Cantu' in the quarters, and Cantu' lost its point-guard (Mc Cullough, one of the best in this role in the whole Foxy League) 
b) They met Rome in semifinals, a team that has not bench (the easiest team of the other semifinalists) and has the greatest loser of the Italian basketball history...

What I hope now? 

I want Treviso to win 3-1 (normally it will be 3-0), with the last game in Bologna: I want to see another invasion of the members of the Fossa dei Leoni (Fortitudo's ultras), to break the game ("in Bologna it's now allowed to party") and the police shooting at them in this moment. 
This would be the happy end for this championship.


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

Must be said that Fortitudo had played well, suprisingly well if compared to the regoular season and the euroleague. The roster have always been high level, and V/D Spiegel a pleasant surprise, but the team never shown a decent play and the Reg. season have been the worst of the recent years.
My heart is broken for Rome, anyway. The next year euroleague sweeten a bit the bitter juice but Rome deserved the final.
The cruel law of the play offs.
Beautiful and equilibrated play offs, IMO. The championship itself was so close in points and every game was a fight.
Logical will tell Benetton at this point, but...wich color will Poz stain his hair if Fortitudo will win?


----------

